# What Personality is your Hedgehog?



## Pancho (Dec 25, 2011)

Is your hedgie a snuggler, scaredy cat, runner, or a hermit?
My hedgie is a snuggler <3


----------



## cthom (Nov 15, 2011)

hey kinda moe a "oh hi mom got some mealies for me?!?!?!?! no? THEN NO SUGGLES FOR YOU!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

My Mildred is kind of a combination. She likes cuddling for the first 20 minute or so after I take her out, but then she explores and gets irritated if I try to keep her from something that she wants to sniff, lol. When she's tired of that, she finds a nice dark place to cuddle up and huffs when I try to put her back in her cage. We have bonded quite well, but she is still petrified by other people. :roll: If I had to categorize her personality, I'd say she's an explorer - she is so happy when she gets the run of my bedroom floor for a couple hours!


----------



## Pancho (Dec 25, 2011)

cthom said:


> hey kinda moe a "oh hi mom got some mealies for me?!?!?!?! no? THEN NO SUGGLES FOR YOU!!!!!! :lol:


LOL  Thats happened to me before!


----------



## Pancho (Dec 25, 2011)

hanhan27 said:


> My Mildred is kind of a combination. She likes cuddling for the first 20 minute or so after I take her out, but then she explores and gets irritated if I try to keep her from something that she wants to sniff, lol. When she's tired of that, she finds a nice dark place to cuddle up and huffs when I try to put her back in her cage. We have bonded quite well, but she is still petrified by other people. :roll: If I had to categorize her personality, I'd say she's an explorer - she is so happy when she gets the run of my bedroom floor for a couple hours!


haha  she sounds cute!


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

Opal is a snuggler. But likes a good adventure...
Like with me she is all snuggles. When I take her out she LOVES the attention of strangers. But with my close friends and family she's a huff ball. 
Go figure. o.e haha


----------



## Pancho (Dec 25, 2011)

ShutUpAndSmile said:


> Opal is a snuggler. But likes a good adventure...
> Like with me she is all snuggles. When I take her out she LOVES the attention of strangers. But with my close friends and family she's a huff ball.
> Go figure. o.e haha


lol thats what makes hedgies so funny


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Jake was a don't touch me ever, I don't do cuddles sort of guy who in old age has mellowed to tolerates cuddles and will even accept a couple of pets. He does prefer to be under a blankie. 

Lucy's fine with cuddling but prefers not to be petted, although she too in old age has mellowed to allow some petting. Lucy is a gal that will eat and wheel in front of me. She won't get up on her own and do it, but once I have her up, when I put her back in her cage, she stays up. 

Brie likes a bit of both. Cuddles for a short while, then she's off to explore. In her old age, her cuddle time is now longer.

Gladys is a busy girl with things to do and hedgies to see. Sitting still is not part of her vocabulary. 

KeiLei loves loves LOVES to be cuddled and petted. She also likes to visit with the other girls which is surprising because KeiLei is blind. She also likes to chew the other girls quills and will chase them around. I tell them if they'd quit huffing at her, she wouldn't know where they are. 

Miki is a busy gal who will accept a short cuddle, then she is off to explore. Once she tires a bit, she will cuddle again.

Willie who is a Texas Tumbleweed is a very gentle boy who still has moments of fearfulness. He likes to cuddle for short periods but also likes to cautiously explore. Will is a wheeling maniac. He starts the moment the light goes out in the evening and every time I wake up in the night I can hear him. When I go in the room in the morning, Willie is still on his wheel. 

Penelope is very shy and wants no part of being handled. Once I get her up she will stay up and wheel and eat and be active in her cage just as long as I don't touch her. 

Finnigan is one of my babies, well not a baby anymore, who came back to me because his mom developed severe allergies to him. Anyone who says hedgehogs don't cause allergies just needed to look and and listen to her. He hasn't been here long enough to know exactly what he is like and is still in quarantine in my bedroom. He seems to like to explore with some cuddling.


----------



## Pancho (Dec 25, 2011)

wow they all sound amazing <3 they are truly lucky to have you as their owner!


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

Amelia's a snuggle monster attention-grabber.


----------



## ashh51191 (Dec 23, 2011)

I have two hedgies both with very different personalities... My Daisy is a snuggler all the way, she always wants to be next to me when she's not in her cage and gets mad when I'm too busy to have her sleeping on my lap. Baby Willow is shy and likes to snuggle but if I wake her up she gets mad and wants nothing to do with me. I've only had Willow for about 3 weeks now so we're working on bonding still.


----------



## Pancho (Dec 25, 2011)

Christemo said:


> Amelia's a snuggle monster attention-grabber.


Thats awesome


----------



## Olympia (Aug 4, 2010)

Clémentine is a total snuggler. After she' s had her treats, she always climbs on me and settles down for a nap. She loves to be petted and she`ll gladly let other people than me do it if we are at home and I`m the one who gets her out of her cage and puts her on the other person. She is very calm and doesn't like to explore.

Zoé is very much an explorer and hates to be petted. She likes to walk and climb all over me and enjoys running around in her playpen. The only time she will snuggle with me is when she`s totally pooped out after a bath or a difficult nail clipping session and it always feels like a priviledge when she decides to sleep on me because it happens so rarely. 

I love that they are both so different.


----------



## secretpandaninja (Dec 28, 2011)

Everett is a scaredy pants! But soooometimes he gets cuddly. Which is AWESOME!!!


----------



## orpheusetude (Dec 3, 2011)

Annabelle is very much an explorer. She'll tolerate being petted for a bit, but wants nothing more than to run around. She gets huffy when I block her from running off the edge of my bed, as if it is horrible that I won't let her do it. :roll: 

Actually, she's a digger more than anything. I can give her tons of toys and all she wants is to burrow into her blanket. She keeps digging but never gets anywhere. And if I take her blanket away she will spend all of her time looking for it so I always feel guilty and give it right back.


----------



## Zelda (Jan 14, 2011)

Popper is a combination I guess. He doesn't really snuggle, but loves to be carried around. Oh but he can grumble too. The other day when I opened his cage he came running to the door! I guess it depends on his mood,the time of day or if he smells mealies...lol.


----------



## OwlCity19 (Mar 23, 2011)

Mr Chocolate is constantly wanting to move. He nerver sits still unless he is cuddling in my lap. He loves to run and he loves to dig in his fleece. All in all he has his times but he is a real sweety to his mom. <3


----------



## wewerebound (Dec 7, 2011)

My female is a snuggler. My male is a scaredy cat.


----------



## Popple321 (Dec 29, 2011)

Gunther is a venture cuddler...he loves to venture as long as he is on your body. thru your hair up your pajama pant leg, and under your arm. Put him on the ground and he just balls and huffs. :lol:


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie (Jul 26, 2011)

Squiggy is half cuddler and half runner  He will spend all day with me snuggled on my lap or splatting on my tummy. But once he has to potty he just gets up, climbs down, does his business, and just wants to run :lol: Once hes finally fully awake, all he wants is his wheel and theres no stopping him. One time when I was cleaning his cage and his wheel he decided to wake up and watch me. Then when I took his wheel for cleaning he got a lil crazy and started running around circles, climbing his cage bars (which hed never done before) and actually climbed in his wheel before I put it back in the cage. So when I lifted it up, he was running suspended in mid air while I held it :lol: And I guess hes a chaser too, he tries to cuddle with my cats but when they run away from his quills he chases after them :roll:


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

My Cholla is a runner, a mealie-monster & a cuddler. He's run over 2500 miles since we got him. But when he's in my lap, he just snuggles down for a good sleep. That is, unless he smells mealies. He can't stuff enough into his mouth! What a little piggy.

My Pepper...she's not a runner, because she does about .5 miles a night. She's not a snuggler because she doesn't really like to be touched, but will tolerate it. She likes mealies, but is a bit too shy to demand them. Maybe she's an explorer, although the only times she wanted to explore was to create a fortress of poo behind our TV cabinet. :roll: I don't know what she is...she's just Pepper. 

Our Zoey - she was a cuddler. And a tickler'er. :lol: And a clown. She loved to tickle my hedgie-daddies ears, making noise in them. But she could splat like nobodies business. And the faces she made, she would always pose for the camera. She was our little Diva. What I wouldn't give for one last snuggle.


----------



## JackieMackk (Nov 24, 2011)

I'm proud to be able to answer this already 
Alaska is an explorer, but if you have a nice place of fleece ready for her she'll be fast to cuddle up and loves to be petted and touched. But disrupt her while she's on the floor running around, and she won't be a happy girl. She likes to think she's in charge. (Which, we all know she sort of is! :lol: )


----------



## Mamoth (Dec 29, 2011)

My hedgehog Hazel is definitely a scaredy cat / hermit 
and my new hedgehog Dudley is a runner


----------



## Nebular (Dec 28, 2010)

Norman is a hard core snuggler. If he's not snuggly wrapped up in my lap, then he's splatted out on the couch either right under my arm or with his snout almost right up against me. If I slide over on the couch, he immediately wriggles over to get back within proper "snouting" distance (which looks increidbly silly - something like a spiny, stubby snake learning to slither :lol: ).


----------



## ashleybgashley (Dec 29, 2011)

Tiki is a "I must run and run and run some more. And explore and climb and smell EVERYTHING. What you want me to sit still and cuddle? I don't know what sitting still means" kind of hedgie. But if I put him in my shirt or my hoodie pocket, he suddenly turns into a nuzzling, cuddly hedgie who will nap with you for hours. He's a sweetheart <3


----------



## AshBrah (Dec 21, 2011)

My baby girl is definitely a cuddler.
Even on the first day I brought her home, she didn't poke me at all.
She never balls up for me, but if anyone else tries to touch her she'll poke them.
I've been home all week due to illness, and when I wake up in the morning I have been picking her up and she sleeps/cuddles with me for a few hours then she goes back into the hedgie bag and into the cage for the day's sleep.


----------



## AL111 (Jan 11, 2012)

It's so funny to see how many different personalities a hedgehog can have!!

My Dexter is only 7wks so we are still getting to know each other but right now he is a very timid boy. He huffs a lot when I first pick him up but he likes to settle in and cuddle with me and I love it!!  
I was watching a movie in the dark with him in his fleece pouch on my tummy the other night and I kept seeing his head poke up out of the corner of my eyes but when I turned to look at him he would crouch down again and pretend like he hadn't been looking, it was so funny :lol:


----------



## Pancho (Dec 25, 2011)

awwwww they all sound so cute! You all are great hedgie owners! I'm sure thats why your hedgies love you all so much


----------



## jerseymike1126 (Jan 20, 2011)

My Pokey is definitally a hider/snuggler...he is afraid of anyone who isn't me, light, and the tv...i usually have a little blanket for him to snuggle/hide in. if not he will force his way under my shirt, in a sleeve, or a pocket to snuggle up and hide/sleep...unless you got bugs, add mealworms and he is in a feeding frenzy


----------



## jerseymike1126 (Jan 20, 2011)

except for when its "feeding day" for some of my reptiles...he seems to get terrified that day and balls up really bad. first time he saw it, he was at the edge of his cage staring at me quills sticking up with a look of shock on his face.


----------



## hedgiebum14 (Jul 25, 2011)

Rose is a cuddler! She likes sitting on my shoulder and hiding her face into my neck to nap,most of the time shes jumpy and not much into the petting buisness. Shes very social as well and loves being held by other people


----------



## Erin132 (Feb 4, 2012)

I only just got my two today. Their previous owner was awful so they're not in a great way but I'm working on it.. Ghost is definitely a runner but I'm still trying to work out Nymeria. She's far more timid than he is, hopefully she will take to loving cuddles!


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

I have to say that Harvey runs hard and sleeps hard. His two speeds are fastforward and off. He'll sit on my chest and snuggle in, but in the evening he runs so much it's hard to keep weight on him. He will bite if you present your fingers near his mouth. That's probably my fault because I hand feed him -- fingers smell like mealworms, mealworms smell like fingers. But he also uses his mouth to move fleece around and to hang on. If he gets under my shirt, he won't hesitate to latch on to stay nice and cozy snuggled in my shirt. Harvey is very restrained about where he potties, though. He will wait until on the floor or in his cage. I appreciate that. 

Izzy is an explorer. She runs a bit, but not as much as Harvey. She likes to wiffle her nose around in the air to smell everything and run around looking and discovering stuff. However, put her under a fleece and she'll hunker down and let you pet (a little). She forgets for a bit that she's a hedgehog and will allow pets, but then she remembers she's a hedgehog and *poof, poof, poof* at you. Don't ignore her wiggles to get down or she'll pee right on you.


----------



## hedgielove89 (Jan 5, 2012)

My little guy spends most of his time snuggling, unless he is out in the open in that case he explores until he finds something to hide under :lol:


----------



## lpercz (Dec 23, 2010)

Sookie is...well, Sookie. She's a bit of everything. She only wants to snuggle on her terms (but she's pretty good about it), she's a grouch usually, she doesn't like to explore (except in one case where she turned into a magician and escaped a few nights) but I wish she would, she's doing pretty good with strangers-but still loathes my step mom which is rare (nothing hates her), she's still afraid of her own shadow and she's a normal runner I'd say. I think because I'm at school with her and I don't always have time to hold her every night she's turned part-feral [as I call it].

But I <3 her to pieces!


----------



## sweettea (Apr 20, 2010)

Two hedgehogs with different personalities... depending on when you get them.

Oatie is a BIG scaredy cat. Don't even look at him when he's in his cage, don't turn the light on, he's going to go running into his tent! When he's out of his cage, he just wants to explore!

Noodles on the other hand, is older and just doesn't care. She's cranky but she'll unball and sit in your hand/lap out of her cage.
Noodles doesn't fit her baths anymore either


----------



## hedgiebum14 (Jul 25, 2011)

Also, sometimes ill dim the lights and rose will lay on my belly and listen to music with me, i love it, very calming. ^^ she wont sit still withought music which is odd


----------



## vasogoma (Feb 25, 2012)

Haven't had her for long enough to be sure what her personality is, but so far Agatha is a complete snuggler! <3


----------

